# Reccomend me something please?



## icx120 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello.

My name is Luke, nice to meet you all, etc.

I started playing guitar about 3 years ago, I enjoy rock/metal music, and some classical. I often listen to Classic.FM in the car and there's a lot of lovely instrumental music that I really like on there.

Problem is, I can never remember what it's called or enough to define my taste and get hold of some more music.

There's a few songs I remember really liking, the only name I can put in right now is 'The Ecstacy of Gold' done on an acoustic guitar.

I was gonna ask if you guys could reccomend me some nice classical pieces done on acoustic guitar. I don't mind the key or style, just as long as they have a guitar playing and are nice 

Another, similar request for reccomendation is for my mother, as she usually rides in the car with me, and we both enjoy those heavy church organ pieces that play sometimes. If you guys could name anything similar to the 'Toccata and Fugue in D Minor' thing, i'd be very greatful.

Cheers


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

icx120 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is Luke, nice to meet you all, etc. . . .
> Another, similar request for reccomendation is for my mother, as she usually rides in the car with me, and we both enjoy those heavy church organ pieces that play sometimes. If you guys could name anything similar to the 'Toccata and Fugue in D Minor' thing, i'd be very greatful. Cheers


Hi, and welcome aboard Talk Classical 

For the "heavy church organ" pieces, I would recommend the Mendelssohn Sonata's for Organ (there are 6 sonatas) ... a fav of mine is Sonata I. You might also try Cesar Franck's Chorales (3 of those) and any of Messiaen's organ works.

Other similar organ works to Bach are Buxtehude and Pachelbel.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

John Williams has a lot (and I mean _a lot_) of classical guitar music recordings. There is a great recording by him that has a lot of really great stuff, like Bach, Albeniz, the Sakura Variations (gorgeous piece by the way). This was my first foray into the classical guitar world, and I've not regretted it since. I can give you the title if you want me to, but I can't remember it and so it would require me to look it up. I feel too lazy today .


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Widor Organ Symphony No. 5 and Concierto de Aranjuez are the obvious ones that spring to mind. On the Classic FM website, there's a playlist where you can check what pieces have been played, so if you remember the time and date you can always check back later.


----------

